# Tandems And Trailers?



## strow (Feb 14, 2011)

My stoker and I are wanting to start bike camping/packing/touring and have been considering using a BOB trailer. Just wondering if anyone has any experience with a tandem and trailer set-up?

We ride a Fandango 29er and want to try some new things with it.

Thanks for any comments or insights.

strow


----------



## TandemNut (Mar 12, 2004)

We've had several teams pull Bob trailers for long trips and camping trips with no issues. A Bob alone or combined with a rear rack (there are bosses on the frame) will offer lots of carrying capacity. I've been considering setting up a trekking version myself. Of course if you do this, you'll need to post lots of pictures and a trip report!


----------



## Fleas (Jan 19, 2006)

2 things you may find helpful:
1) Just because a BOB trailer holds 70(?) pounds, doesn't mean you should pack 70#.
2) Keep the heavy stuff low in the trailer. Top-heavy items will put a pretty good twist on your rear triangle.

If trailering a 60# child around on a Trail-a-bike counts for anything, lots of tandems do it.

-F


----------



## strow (Feb 14, 2011)

Thanks for the replies. The weather is getting better by the day and we're planning our first overnighter in a few weeks. Have gleaned the bikepacking threads but wanted some tandem specific feedback.

Alex, I hope we'll do better with pictures and a ride report than we have getting some pictures of the Grinch to you. ( they're coming, I promise! )

Fleas, good point about packing light. I have a bad habit of over packing things I might possibly need on the trail.

Thanks again,

strow


----------



## ki5ka (Dec 17, 2006)

OK Strow, you promised pictures, ... I don't seen none yet  

I'm considering precisely what you describe and I'm most anxious to hear about your experience.


----------



## ki5ka (Dec 17, 2006)

Anyone have experience with the the Bob Ibex plus (suspended)?


----------



## TigWorld (Feb 8, 2010)

I've often used the bob trailer behind our tandem. On the tandem you barely notice it there.


----------



## richwolf (Dec 8, 2004)

Here is our tandem with our Wattwagon trailer that we produce. It is an electric assist trailer and we use it for joy rides or pushing our Tandem to the trailhead and back where we do a regular ride unassisted. Beats schlepping it around on the car.
We hope to do a long gravel tour with it in Idaho in the next year or so.


----------



## Old Ray (Sep 5, 2010)

richwolf said:


> Here is our tandem with our Wattwagon trailer that we produce. It is an electric assist trailer and we use it for joy rides or pushing our Tandem to the trailhead and back where we do a regular ride unassisted. Beats schlepping it around on the car.
> We hope to do a long gravel tour with it in Idaho in the next year or so.
> View attachment 953180


That also looks like a super good grocery-getter!


----------



## richwolf (Dec 8, 2004)

I also hook it up to my single mountain bike and use if for going to the trailhead or for shopping.


----------



## richwolf (Dec 8, 2004)

Used the Wattwagon to push us around the desert. Mostly paved road riding but we used it on a sandy dirt road for several miles. Tandem works much better with the front suspension upgrade.
There was a road tandem club down there that weekend and a strong team worked hard to catch us, once they got close he said "now I see what is going on, you got a motor!" We chatted for a bit then had the wife set the max assist level. We were rolling along at over 25 miles per hour and they were motor pacing behind us. They finally popped but they hung for several miles. Fun times.


----------

